# ,     115-

## ..

,  .
  :

    6%.             .
  2012      1 . ,     ,  ,   115-   :
1. , //   /;
2., ///   ,      ;
3.        2012(!!!) ;
4.  ,   ,   .

        .1  2. ,  .3  4   ,       (2012)      30     .

   . 
 ,  ,      .  ,     2013         2012    !

,         ?     ,      ,     .          ???
      ?

.

----------


## Demin

> ,  ,      .  ,     2013         2012    !


   ,           .    .       (  )    ,     ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Valtera

,        ,        
   -  ,              ,     . 
    - ,           -

----------


## Demin

> - ,           -


  - , .

----------

> 


 
        ..


  , 
    ,

----------


## ..

,     ,           .      (    /   ,    -   )
  ,       ?    ?     ?

----------


## Demin

> ,


      .     - ?



> (    /   ,    -   )


           -    ?



> ?


   ,  KYC       .
   ,   ,   ,   .           , ?       -   ,   -  -.

----------

> - ?


 




> ?


 




> ,  KYC       .
>    ,   ,   ,   .           , ?       -   ,   -  -.


       ?
      ,    

    -         
        ,     


  -   
  ,   ..
 :Smilie:

----------


## Demin

> 


   ""?   ,           .
     -       ,    - .  . ,    ,       ,       ,       ,    ,           .
     ,         .           -   ,  ...



> 


     ?!
  -       ! -   ,         n %,    -      ,      .   2 () .
1 .     ,   ,       ,    (     -  ,  ,  ?),   .     ,     .           ,         ! -  -       ,   ...           -     20  ,   ,   .
2 .   ,    ,   ,    -      (     ) -      .           1  2  -    -  ?! -            .    -,           .           . 
  .
       ,  .




> ,


 , ,  ,       ,      .    .                . ,       .




> -


   .   -     -    ?      , , ,        210- .  ,    ,  .

  ,  (   )   __        -,           ,    .

P.S.       -  ,     .   Certificate Of Good Standing   Security Account Officer.     PATRIOT Act    FATCA.

----------

)))
   ,   -   


      )))
 1990- ,    2000-

----------

, ..

----------


## Demin

> )))
>  1990- ,    2000-


   .



> , ..


, .  :Smilie:   - -  __,   __.  :Smilie:

----------

> - -  __,   __.


   ,      "     ..."  :Smilie:

----------

...

----------


## Demin

> ,      "     ..."


,        . ,     - ",   ?"

----------

))
      ,

----------


## runalsh

.
.
"    :  ,   "
  ,       .

----------


## Demin

> "    :  ,   "


 :Smilie: 
   .

----------


## ysa

()   (, ,   .)      2-    .
   ,     .
    ,      .
,       ,   ,   .

      ,       .

----------

> 


 
 , ,  600      -

----------

,     .    ,   ,   -  ,  -,   -.            .    .           .      .
Demin,       ,      -       !

----------


## Demin

> ,     .    ,   ,   -  ,  -,   -.            .    .          .      .


  .



> 


 .      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Lemori

> ,     .    ,   ,   -  ,  -,   -.            .    .           .      .
> Demin,       ,      -       !


  :yes:      ""  ,          .       ,        ))),       .    -      ,  ,    ,      .      ,    -  !

----------


## ..

,   .
 ,  ,       2008 ,     ,        -     .    ,       ,      ,    -,       .
 ,    -        ,    ,  .

             ,      .
,    ,    ?

----------


## Demin

> ,    ,    ?


  ,     .
1)     ,      .      .     .
2)  115-    . 6 . 7,      .  :Smilie: 
3)     . 11 . 7 115-,        .  :Smilie: 
,     ,        .  -    -     5 ,       .
   :
-       
-       
-         
-            

    -        .   ,   -          .   :
- 
-  (    ,         ,   )
-      
        ",  ,      ".  ,      -    ,  .        -   ,    .      ,    - ,     .       ,      " - ",      ,     ,  ,  .   .   .
, ,    - ,   ,       .           .

  ,     (, ,    ).    ,          (  ,        -   !),      . , ,      .   ,     ,      ,    ,         -       .  :Smilie:

----------

> (    ,         ,   )


  :Smilie: 
      -

----------


## dpolekhov

> -  (    ,         ,   )


             ?

----------


## Demin

> ?


    .

----------


## Demin

> ?


  ,  - .

----------

. -

 !

        (  )         
 07.08.2001.  115-    () u/,   ,    
(  ),                , 
    ,        , 
    :



   - :
-           ( , , , ):  , 
 ,           ,      
   ; 
-  ()   (),       ; 
-  ()  ,         ,   

 ()   :
-     ( ,    )  ()   ( ) 

        (   ),        
   (    ); 
-  ()         ,      
  ()          ; 
-  ()     ( ,  )    , 
  , , ,   ; 
-  ()         (),      
      (),           ; 
-  ()                ;
-  ()   ,    ""      ("Standard & Poor's", "Fitch-Ratings", 
  "Moody's Investors Service"  )    

   :
-  (   ,    )   ,     ; 
-  ()  (   ,    )    ,     
    ,          .

 . 14 . 7     ,        
, ,      .

  ,      10          
                 .. 

             .   

       .

----------------------


 ?    ? 
   ?

----------


## Zat

,        
  .

----------


## Demin

? ? ()

----------


## ˸

*Zat*,     ...    12 ...  . ...

----------

,       ,   115!   ,    ,    ...    ?    ?    ?       =(

----------


## ˸

> 


   ?  ?

----------

-.  "-"...    ,   .      ,  ..  ,    ,    ...    .

----------


## Demin

> ,


  .



> ,  ..  ,    ,    ...


     1   ,    .

----------

,    1,5    .

----------


## Demin

> ,    1,5    .


      .      . ,      ?

----------


## nginx

?       ,   ,  .       ?

----------

> .      . ,      ?


 ,     =)          .   .

----------

, ,         .

             (    115-).          ,   1     .     ,         ,  ,       .

    ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ..
> 
> 
>   , 
>     ,


        ,       (  )!      ,       !

----------

> ?       ,   ,  .       ?


      .        .

----------

> ?
>       ,    
> 
>     -         
>         ,     
> 
> 
>   -   
>   ,   ..


            115- )))))
   ,    )

----------

> !


 .             ,    .

 ( )  115-    . . 

 ,     600 .    .          . 

     ,       , -    ,    .     .   ,      .

----------

> ?    ? 
>    ?


   ,       ,    .         -    2013     2014                   .......         :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .    ,   ,   -  ,  -,   -.            .    .           .      .
> Demin,       ,      -       !


     !     ,   ,   ??     ,    !  ,      . . 11 . 7 115      ,       .   ,    ,     ,       ,    "    ".    ,   !

----------


## ˸

> ,       .


    ?




> ,   !


      -,   //?...




> ,   ??


....       ?

----------


## Demin

> ?


    ,       - , , .



> -,   //?...


.    . ...     .  ,  . .   , ,  ....   -? , ?



> ..       ?


   .   ,     ,  - .         115-     (   ).

     , .   .

----------

> .   ,     ,  - .         115-     (   ).


   115           . ,  .
[QUOTE]
  -  
 ,   
  ()
,   , 

  ;

  - 



 ,  
,  
,     

  ;

  - 
,   
    ,
  , 
 ,    
    ,
   ()
,   , 
 ;

   -
  ,

   , ,

,  
 ,  
   ;
( .    08.11.2011 N
308-)

   -
 , 

,   , 

   ,
 , , 

()    
 ,  
  ,   
 ;
( .    08.11.2011 N
308-) [QUOTE]

  .        .
       /   : , , ,  ..?

----------


## Demin

> 115           . ,  .


 ? .     .  ,   .

----------

> ? .     .  ,   .


, ,    ?

----------

> , ,    ?


"            () ,   ,   "
(.   19.08.2004 N 262-)
(.  21.01.2014)
(    06.09.2004 N 6005)
 2
 (),


1.12.            ,    -  (          ( , , , ):  ,  ,           ,         ;  ()   (),          ;  ()    ,         ,   ).
(. 1.12      21.01.2014 N 3179-)
1.13.  ()    (    ( ,    ),  ()   ( )                          (   ),        (    );  ()         ,      ()          ;  ()     ( ,  )    , , , ,   ;  ()             (),           (),            ;  ()                  ;  ()     ,    ""      ("Standard & Poor's", "Fitch-Ratings", "Moody's Investors Service"  )    ).
(. 1.13      21.01.2014 N 3179-)
1.14.     ( (   ,    )        ,     ;  ()  (   ,    )    ,        ,            ).
(. 1.14      21.01.2014 N 3179-)
2.  (),      .
( .     21.01.2014 N 3179-)
2.1. ,   1   .
2.2.       :  ,   ,   ,  .
2.3.  (),   1.6, 1.12 - 1.14  1  .
(. 2.3  .     21.01.2014 N 3179-)
2.4.        .

----------

,   ?        ?      ?

----------

,  -  . - (      )      ,          .. ,          .      -   .  -! ! ,  , 8  .   .   ,        , ,  .      ., ,       ,      ....

----------

> ,  -  . - (      )      ,          .. ,          .      -   .  -! ! ,  , 8  .   .   ,        , ,  .      ., ,       ,      ....


   ""  (,     ).   (  )     "" .      -        . ,      (    )       7 .       .   7 ()  -       -    "" .
          .
  " "      .

PS.           .      ,     , ,         .     -    ,           .

----------

> , ,    ?


1)      ,      .      .     .
2)  115-    . 6 . 7,      .
3)        "()". 
3)     . 11 . 7 115-,          .

  ,   -          .   :
- 
-      .
    ,  ,            .
        ",   ,      ".  ,      -    ,  .        -   ,    .      ,    - ,     .       ,      " - ",      ,     ,  ,  .   .   .
, ,    - ,   ,       .           .

----------


## svolga

,   ,  , ,   .    ,           .               .  ,        .    -   ,     2  ?     ,       .
     (,    ),    "".         ,    ?   ,      ,      .    , ..             ,      .
    (   ) -      .     ,         .    ,  -   -   .      .  .       .       .  , ,  -  ,   . , ,      .

----------


## zak1c

> 


  ?

----------


## svolga

> ?


   - .        -    ""    .     - "" (  ,  .        ),       .    ,    .     .  ,     .   .      ...       2   -    .

----------


## zak1c

*svolga*,      2012 ,       
     --   --  
      ?

----------

> - "" (  ,  .        ),


.   .. " " (   ) -   .

----------


## svolga

> *svolga*,      2012 ,       
>      --   --  
>       ?


,    .     , ,       .  ,     ,    . ,     ,    ,      .   ,   - .        .       .

----------


## zak1c

> .       .

----------


## svolga

> 


 .       -       .      -  .

----------


## Stelsus

> .       .


     ,  .  - ?

----------


## elanor

- ?
          ,     .  -  ,   .. -  ?    , .

----------


## zak1c

*elanor*,   ,    ?

----------

!
      : , ,   ,       .

   ?
  ,      ...
      ?

----------


## .

.   ?     ,

----------


## Caprova

[QUOTE=Demin;53975736]"   ""?   ,           " 
 ,      -     ,   ,       .  ,    ,   - , ,    115-  .      ,  -   , ,            , .       ,      ,      .. .     ...          /  ,      ,            300   500    4,     10 ?   .        - "       ,  ."     ,       ...  "   "

----------


## Caprova

? ,     ,      .       115-,     ,     .    , " ,  ".      ,

----------


## .

> .


  ?  .
       ?

----------


## Caprova

,

----------


## Caprova

,              ,    .     .           .       ,   ,

----------


## .

,          ,       .     .   .     ,    ,    (     ).    .     ,    .         ,          .
       .       (  ),   .

----------


## .

,          ,       .     .   .     ,    ,    (     ).    .     ,    .         ,          .
       .       (  ),   .

----------


## Caprova

,    .           ,  ,           ,    ,

----------


## rom@n

.     ,  .
         ( ),  .            :    ,  ,  .             ))).  ,   .14. .7 115.     :
1. 115-
2.       ( 499-  15.10.2015)
3. 424-  30.12.2015.
        ,     ,        ?
    .  :
   ,                     ,  ?     ,     . ,     .

----------


## svolga

> ,     . ,     .


     , ,  ,    ,         .         , -       .  - , , .      .     - ,   ,     ,    . .       .    .        "".

----------


## .

> ,                     ,  ?


  ,     .   ,   .

----------


## rom@n

> ,     .   ,   .


   ?    ?           .
  ,       ,   ?        ,     ,   ?
     -  ,  ?

----------


## zak1c

> 


-  ?

----------


## .

> -  ?


 -    




> ?


  ,      .




> ,       ,


      ,       :Smilie:       .

----------


## zak1c

> -


        ?

----------


## .

?

----------

> -  ?


- .

----------


## zak1c

*.*,    ,       - ...

----------


## zak1c

> - .


  ?

----------

> ?


,  ...

----------

!  .:1.	      (  , , , .)  - 2016 . (   ʻ)
2.	      /  /              
3.	      ( )      ,       .    2016 .
4.	    ,     ""  ,      ,    01.03.2016 .    
5.	         
6.	      ""   
7.	,        - 2016 . 
8.	  /  
   .   . :
1.	 ()  ,       ( );
2.	,              ( ,    ( ),         ,      ;
3.	 ,     ,  ,      ( ) ,     ,      ;
4.	     6 ;
5.	        ;
6.	    ,          ,  ,           ;
7.	 ,          ();
8.	 ,    (     2 ,      1 );
9.	,    ,  ,     ;
10.	   ,   ,      .
 ,      .3.2.32  .5.7.1   -    -ʻ          -  /   -Cash.            
       -    ? :Frown:

----------

